# tightness in stomach and walking and standind difficult



## AamirBadr (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi everybody ,i am new to this forum and here is my story..

I used to have panick attacks but recovered from it..but just in nov 2014 i felt bloating this happened to me for the first time as i used to breathe from abdomen i was unable to do so..after few i felt i was having problem in walking...till now i have the same problem....i feel tightness in the stomach as i stand up my legs feel that and makes walking difficult my shoulders and my back also aches lot of tiredness and weakness ...maximum of my time i am on bed very less energy...

is anybody there having same problem..


----------

